# The Audi urban concept – A Completely New Kind of Concept Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is once again opening up new horizons: the Audi urban concept is a 1+1-seat, ultra-light car for congested urban spaces. The technical study does not fit under any of the conventional categories – the Audi urban concept combines elements of a racing car, a fun car and an urban car into one radical new concept.

* Full Story *


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

interesting... but one that will never see the light of day- especially in the U.S. since it is a hatch form =(


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

I would prefer audi make a fully electric sedan with gas back up that goes 0-60 in 6 seconds with room for 5, range of 350 miles and cost under$ 22,000. 

So let me know what decade this concept will work......


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Nice*

Nice exercise, I'll believe it when it hits the showroom floor at my nearest Audi dealer. I always wanted a Steppenwolf. The A3 on steroids would work, I just remembered the next A3 equals no hatch.


----------



## John Kuhn (Mar 18, 2002)

*Not liking it*

Why is it that modern car designers have to put these ridiculous giant wheels on everything!  And with the windows styled like that, you can forget about rear visibility.
The staggered two person seat design is interesting, but they need to put some practicality into the styling, instead of trying to use it to make a statement.


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

Looks like a cheap t-shirt from cafe press :facepalm:


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like it can't be lowered.


----------



## Mowgli87 (Jan 13, 2006)

John Kuhn said:


> Why is it that modern car designers have to put these ridiculous giant wheels on everything!  And with the windows styled like that, you can forget about rear visibility.
> The staggered two person seat design is interesting, but they need to put some practicality into the styling, instead of trying to use it to make a statement.


QFT!

The first thing I thought when I saw the pic was "well I see where they got the name ... big, gaudy wheels." I grew up in a town that was bombarded with donks when the big wheel market blew up. I've been saying for years that I'm ready for the big wheel "style" to die out. I doubt it'll ever happen though. 

I want to see some small displacement diesels hit the US market (in addition to the VW TDI lineup). However, I doubt manufacturers will ever get off the electric band wagon though. I've never been a fan of electric cars. Most of the time it's just a convenient way to divert pollution and energy waste out of the owners back yard. Not cool IMO.


----------



## 96GTI8v (Jan 21, 2005)

> I want to see some small displacement diesels hit the US market (in addition to the VW TDI lineup).


^^^^THIS


----------

